# Stopped dado on router table?



## TDDriver (Oct 6, 2009)

I've been routing stopped dados on my table for years. Usual application is a slot for a drawer or box bottom. My approach is to slowly lower the piece onto the spinning cutter, taking multiple passes with shallow cuts. These have been sizable box/drawer sides offering plenty of room for me to keep fingers out of harm's way.

Now I need to do this on some small pieces for a couple of small boxes.

Pat Warner suggests that easing the piece onto a hot cutter is not a safe operation. Pat suggests a jig/fixture to hold the work and guide the hand-held router through the work.

How do you guys handle this?

Larry


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Larry, 95% of the time I do it the same way you do. With a stop block(s) and the fence I don't have any issue with that method.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Depends on what needs to be done... Judgement call. Sometimes on the router table, like you and Doug described... 

If a small piece of work, yes, I feel safer with the work piece held or clamped, using a dado jig or guide, using a handheld router with a plunge based.

<On the road...>


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stopped coves or rabbets on the router table yes. Stopped grooves no. I agree with Pat, it is an accident looking for the right victim, time, and place. That job is what plunge routers were invented for.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Stopped dados or slots....*

This is how I cut slots in small pieces of timber. This should also work for stopped dados.

Clamped in place and using the router on skis.

I agree with Pat, the piece has to be held securely to be safe. :yes4:


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Stopped coves or rabbets on the router table yes. Stopped grooves no. I agree with Pat, it is an accident looking for the right victim, time, and place. That job is what plunge routers were invented for.


I _DO_ use a plunge router for that job! In my router table!:yes4:


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I make many small boxes each day. I use a spiral bit in a table mounted router. I do not put stops on the fence or table. I mark on the fence where the bit location. I push the wood down onto the bit and stop just prior to exiting the piece so that the cut doesn't show. I have made hundreds of small boxes this way. I also never put my fingers near when the bit. Malcolm


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Not everything Pat Warner speaks is to be taken as gospel.


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

I too have done it on the table many times----but--only with stop blocks and on larger pieces, also tight against the fence.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If there is a safer way to do it, then why not use it?


----------

